# B8 Audi A4 Allroad on Airlift and Accuair



## jsundell (Aug 15, 2005)

What started as a joke around the office at RPI turned into a project, turned into a nightmare, turned into something cool. 

When we got rid of our APR K04 MK6 GTI, we started thinking of what would replace it. We thought about getting another B7 RS4, but those are starting to pop up everywhere and as cool as they are, they don’t wow me as much as they used to. Then, as a joke, I suggested. “Why don’t we get an A4 Allroad and do what everyone else is doing with their A6 Allroads. Big wheels and air ride.” So then we ordered an A4 Allroad… 

Then, since there isn’t a kit for the B8 chassis yet, I ordered a B6/B7 Airlift kit from Bagriders. I had done some searching and found that some people had modified a B6/B7 kit to fit their B8, but not much more information than that. So I figured it wouldn’t be too hard of a task to modify slightly. I also got the Accuair e-level system for the car. 

The parts for the car arrived before the actual car did… 


















The car finally arrived about 2 months later, and it was stock for about 90 minutes, or 3.5km as that’s how far of a drive it is from the dealership to the shop. 


















That afternoon, we decided to atleast get the car sitting properly while we sort out the air ride and what we need to modify to make the B6/B7 kit fit the B8. 

A set of H&R sport springs and some BBS CH-R in 20x10.5 et25 were bolted on. I was thinking of doing some 3 piece Rotiform, but at the time, it was a 6-8 week wait time with SEMA on the way and there’s no way the car can stay rolling on stock wheels for that long… so good old BBS to the rescue. 


























Our initial plan was to do 2 x 3gal tanks, but we changed our minds and decided to do a 5 gal tank in the trunk using an EXO mount when we talked with Ben at the Accuair booth during SEMA… So we played the waiting game a little longer for a white 5 gallon tank… Little did we know, the wait was in vain since we ended up getting sent a raw tank at the end of the wait… Oh well, no time to send it back and put the build behind another week. 


















Somewhere in between all the waiting, I had a roof box sent to the body shop for paint to match the color of the car. I think it turned out great and makes the Allroad really look like an Allroad. 


























So then came D-Day, We finally got our pieces finished that we had designed to adapt the B6/B7 kit to the front strut, and the spacer setup for the rear bag to fit the rear spring perch. Now is a good time to mention that we employed the expertise of two local air ride aficionados, Dean, and Bojan. 










You might recognize some of their handy work on these cars. 

https://vimeo.com/16556137 
https://vimeo.com/48936841 

Anyways... 


































The basic idea of this install was to have the tank and compressors visible in the trunk using the EXO mount, but have everything else hidden… So we mounted the tank to the tool kit (which we emptied out) and we ended up being able to run all the lines and wires through the trunk panels without cutting anything and using factory grommets. Bonus! The only wires you can see when you lift the spare tire cover are the power, ground, and the drain for the tank… 


























So, as of about 4:30am on Sunday, after two weekends of test fitting and part making, and e-levelling, the Allroad is finally a Lowroad. 

This is how it sat after we buttoned it up and rolled it outside for the first time. 









The only thing that may have been a draw back to using a B6/B7 kit is the rear suspension. The rear bag limits the car ‘UP’ to about the same as it was with sport springs… the rear shock (which is a Bilstein Sport for a B8) limits the car down because of the shock length… I would assume that an actual B8 kit will have a different rear bag, maybe a little bit taller bag, and possibly a shorter strut that will compress short enough to allow max down. (the rear bag doesn’t even fully compress before the shock runs out of travel.) BUT, it still goes down enough to stuff the tires and keep it from rolling. Here are some pics during the day.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Looks awesome! Good job guys!! :thumbup:


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

Awesome stance sooo far...Would love to see the lowers painted to match the body but really awesome regardless 
:beer:


----------



## jsundell (Aug 15, 2005)

Rub-ISH said:


> Awesome stance sooo far...Would love to see the lowers painted to match the body but really awesome regardless
> :beer:


 Thanks. HAHA, we actually purposely ordered the base model with grey body kit because it was like a throwback to the old Allroad. I like them either way, they definitely look crazy with colormatched bodykits.


----------



## swamp bugggy (Nov 5, 2007)

Good work boys. Great looking car.


----------



## Culver (Jun 1, 2009)

freggin sweet car. looks awesome!


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

great build, love the car!


----------



## Bierce IV (Apr 5, 2010)

I support this:thumbup::thumbup: Awesome!


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

Looks great. Makes me miss my C5 allroad :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

I can't get over how good this thing looks. :beer::beer::thumbup:


----------



## jsundell (Aug 15, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> I can't get over how good this thing looks. :beer::beer::thumbup:


 Thanks Will. And thanks for you help with the parts on this build :beer:


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v710/ubr_dork/allroad-country1.jpg 

^^ That shot is out of control. Props to the photographer. 

The car looks amazing. Great work to everyone who had a hand in it. The outcome is impressive :thumbup:


----------



## jsundell (Aug 15, 2005)

Retromini said:


> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v710/ubr_dork/allroad-country1.jpg
> 
> ^^ That shot is out of control. Props to the photographer.
> 
> The car looks amazing. Great work to everyone who had a hand in it. The outcome is impressive :thumbup:


 ic: Thank you!


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

That car is so sick, first time I've actually seen the allroad. Really like the lower sleeves for the fronts you made, came out really nice:beer:


----------



## Slamtastic (Jul 24, 2010)

Awesome! :thumbup:


----------



## prospal (Mar 8, 2011)

Wut


----------



## Jon. (Jan 6, 2010)

Wow, that looks great. Those BBS' look amazing on too.


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

love this


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

wow, great build. I will always love the allroads and the made the lines on the new one so aggressive.....I love it. I WANT!!:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

W  W 

So damn good :beer:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Looks great! I'm actually glad you kept the colors the way an Allroad should be :thumbup:


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

I do love the new Audi Allroad. I do love even more the new Audi Allroad on bags :heart:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

jsundell said:


> Thanks Will. And thanks for you help with the parts on this build :beer:


 Let us know when you're ready to build another one :laugh:


----------



## murTTer (Jun 27, 2009)

Thanks for the abbreviated build thread. Too many people are too hush hush about custom work these days. Looks great!


----------



## ASE82 (Oct 30, 2007)

Looks mazing! Nice work guys :beer:


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

Looks great!


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

looka amazing! are there any other photos of the interior? 

it almost looks like the b5.5 a4 "chocolate peanut brown" :heart:


----------



## najob08 (Apr 28, 2008)

fouckhest said:


> looka amazing! are there any other photos of the interior?
> 
> it almost looks like the b5.5 a4 "chocolate peanut brown" :heart:


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

pretty close! looks fantastic!!! :heart:


----------



## Miotke (May 16, 2010)

It blew my mind to see a new Allroad on bags, and it looks amazing. Great work! :thumbup:


----------



## mark6kevin (Jun 23, 2012)

:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## tgidave (May 14, 2008)

Wow, this looks absolutely phenomenal! :beer:


----------



## PCDT99 (Apr 10, 2010)

This is fantastic :thumbup:


----------



## najob08 (Apr 28, 2008)

I brief overview of our weekend:






:what:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Nice video, Bojan! :beer:

+ Might want to ditch that plastic water trap for a metal version.


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

Car is too damn cool. I liked it so much I got one for myself today. Hopefully it will take a similar road.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

VR6 NRG said:


> Car is too damn cool. I liked it so much I got one for myself today. Hopefully it will take a similar road.


Awesome, I stopped by our local dealer hoping to see a white one with the color-matched fenders. Looks great :thumbup:


----------



## ornithology (May 6, 2009)

Wow.. Jizz in my pants.


----------



## Marek. (Nov 29, 2012)

Looks fantastic.:thumbup:


----------



## BrewDude (Nov 3, 2000)

Bump from the dead. I approve, maybe a trip to Canadia in is store for my Allroad. :thumbup:


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

Bump because this car is so damn sexy. I spend all day looking at Allroads (working at Barrier Audi) my only question is which color do I go with??


----------



## ClarkThaShark (Jun 8, 2015)

Would love to have an Audi that looked that good! I'll add that too much bucket list of car's I'll own/build before I die.

Again great work, it really is gorgeous!


----------



## Brik_Face (Apr 6, 2016)

*H&R springs*



jsundell said:


> A set of H&R sport springs and some BBS CH-R in 20x10.5 et25 were bolted on. I was thinking of doing some 3 piece Rotiform, but at the time, it was a 6-8 week wait time with SEMA on the way and there’s no way the car can stay rolling on stock wheels for that long… so good old BBS to the rescue.


How much (inches) did the H&R springs lower your car?


----------

